# توضيح معنى كلمة اقنوم وسبب استخدام الآباء لها وطريقة عملها



## fouad78 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*توضيح معنى كلمة اقنوم وسبب استخدام الآباء لها وطريقة عمل الأقانيم*​ 


سلام ملك السلام ونعمة الروح القدس تكون مع جميعكم
لاحظت الكثير من الأسئلة التي تدور حول كلمة الأقنوم لفهم معناها وسبب استخدام الآباء لهذه الكلمة وكيفية عمل الأقانيم
كما أنني لاحظت سوء فهم (خصوصاً من الأخوة المسلمين) لكلمة الأقنوم.​ 

لذلك أحببت أن أكتب هذا الموضوع للتحدث عن هذه النقاط الثلاث
مع الملاحظة أن الأخ *Mor Antonios* كان قد كتب موضوعاً يتحدث فيه عن الأقنوم ووجود ذكره في الكتاب المقدس. ما معنى كلمة طبيعة وأقنوم وأين توجد في الكتاب المقدس​ 

ولكن في هذا البحث سأتناول مفهوم كلمة الأقنوم لغوياً وكنسياً وعن سبب استخدام الآباء لهذه الكلمة دون غيرها وعن طريقة عملها (كما ذكرت سابقاً).


وسأحاول أن أطرح الموضوع بشكل سؤال وجواب بشكل بسيط لكي أحاول الوصول إلى الجميع.​ 




سؤال: ما معنى كلمة أقنوم؟


الجواب: الأقنوم لغةً (المرجع قاموس أوغين منا):
ܩܢܘܡܐ: 1) أقنوم، طبيعة مفردة، قيام بالذات. 2) نفس، عين، ذات، حقيقة، ماهية. 3) شخص، فرد.





سؤال: الأقنوم بمعناه الثالث يعني شخص، فهل تقصدون بثلاث أقانيم ثلاث أشخاص؟



الجواب: في السريانية هناك كلمتان تدل على (شخص) وهما (ܦܪܨܘܦܐ فرصوفو،ܩܢܘܡܐ اقنوم)



الكلمة الأولى (ܦܪܨܘܦܐ فرصوفو) وقد خصها الآباء فيما بعد للمخلوق دون الخالق.
الكلمة الثانية (ܩܢܘܡܐ اقنوم) وهي تُستخدم للخالق والمخلوق.






سؤال: إذاً ماذا قصد آباء الكنيسة عندما استخدموا كلمة الأقنوم؟هل قصدوا ثلاثة أشخاص؟



الجواب: بل قصدوا المعنى الأول لها (طبيعة مفردة، قيام بالذات).






سؤال: وما المقصود بـ (طبيعة مفردة، قيام بالذات)؟



الجواب: الطبيعة المفردة هي التمييز والتعيين في الطبيعة، وكذلك القيام بالذات هو التمييز والتعيين في الذات.






سؤال: ممكن توضيح أكثر؟



الجواب: سنبدأ هنا بطرح الأمثلة ولكن علي أن أشير أولاً إلى أن الله فريد بطبيعته وليس هناك من الخلائق ما يشبه الله.



ولكن الأمثلة تساعد في الوصول إلى فكرة معينة دون القفز إلى جوانب أخرى بعيدة عن الفكرة المرادة، فالله هو غير كل الخلائق.



يوضح مار فيلوكسينوس كيف يكون التعيين في الطبيعة، ويعطي مثال الطبيعة البشرية، ويقول أن التعيين في الطبيعة البشرية يعطينا أشخاصاً، والتعيين في الطبيعة الإلهية يعطينا أقانيم.






سؤال: في الطبيعة البشرية تعدد الأقانيم هو تعدد الأشخاص، فهل ينطبق نفس الكلام على تعدد الأقانيم في الطبيعة الإلهية؟



الجواب: طبعاً لا، لأن تعدد الأشخاص في الطبيعة البشرية هو تعدد للذوات في الطبيعة الواحدة، أما الله فله ذات واحدة في الطبيعة الإلهية.



وإذا أردنا أن نفهم الصورة أكثر نقول كما أن الإنسان الذي له ذات واحدة وهو جسد وعقل وروح كذلك الله هو واحد بذاته وكلمته (نطق عاقل) وروحه (القدوس).



ولتقريب الفكرة أكثر نفترض أن هناك إنسان واحد فقط في الطبيعة البشرية فنقول:
أن تعيين الطبيعة البشرية هو هذا الشخص (بجسده وعقله وروحه)
وتعيين الطبيعة الإلهية هو الله (بذاته، وكلمته، وروحه)






سؤال: هل يصح أن نُطلق على الجسد والعقل والروح أقانيم؟



الجواب: بحسب مار ساويروس نستطيع
ولكن مع التمييز بين الأقانيم الإلهية والأقانيم البشرية

فالأقانيم الإلهية خاصية إلهية لا نمتلكها نحن البشر، ولكن هذا المثال يوضح لنا كيف أننا لا نعدد الله، بل نتحدث عن الله الواحد، المتعدد بأقانيمه، فكما أن الإنسان هو جسد وعقل وروح؛ كذلك هو الله ذات وكلمة وروح.






سؤال: هل كل اقنوم يفعل ما يُريد كشخص منفصل؟



الجواب: لا، فالله واحد وله ذات واحدة فيكف يكون منفصل بالمشيئة؟.






سؤال: إذاً لماذا الأقانيم؟



الجواب: هذه هي طبيعة الله التي أعلنها لنا، وليس لنا أن نعرف أكثر عن ذاته لأنه (وهو اللامحدود) أسمى من عقولنا(المحدودة)

مع هذا نستطيع أن نتلمس بعض الأمور من خلال أعمال الله.



على سبيل المثال نرى في سفر التكوين أن الله عندما يخلق، فإن الأقانيم الثلاثة تشارك في الخلق، فالآب يُريد ويخلق بالكلمة، والروح القدس يرُف على وجه الغمر.



وأيضاً بالتجسد، نرى الملاك يقول لمريم (الروح القدس يحل عليكي وقوة العلي تُظللك لذلك فالمولود منك يُدعى ابن الله).



وهنا نرى الآب والكلمة والروح تعمل معاً، نفس الشيئ في كل عمل يقوم به الله فهو يقوم به كإله واحد.



وهنا أعطي مثال الإنسان الذي يرفع كأس ماء فإن العقل يُريد والجسم يُنفذ دون أن يكون هناك شخصان بل شخص واحد.


----------



## Philoxinos (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ܢܚܝܠܟ ܐܠܗܐ
ܣܝܡܐ ܟܪܝܐ ܘܚܠܝܐ
ܬܘܕܝ ܠܟ
​


----------



## Star Online (15 سبتمبر 2011)

بحث سلس وجميل اخ فؤاد..

لكن هناك كلمات لا تظهر بلغاتها الاصلية ..

انا عن نفسي لا افضل استعمال كلمة اقنوم في الحديث مع الاخوة الغير مؤمنين نظرا لعدم تداول معناها في عصرنا هذا

طبعا العيب ليس في الكلمة ولكن تطور العصور لا يساعد وصول معني الكلمة الاصلي ..

انا انفضل استخدام كلمة شخص او شخصية ..

والرب يباركك علي تعبك ومحبتك 

تحياتي لك


----------



## fouad78 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

Philoxinos قال:


> ܢܚܝܠܟ ܐܠܗܐ
> 
> ܣܝܡܐ ܟܪܝܐ ܘܚܠܝܐ
> ܬܘܕܝ ܠܟ​


ܬܘܕܝ ܣܓܝ ܡܪܝܐ ܢܗܘܐ ܥܡܟ​


----------



## fouad78 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

Star Online قال:


> بحث سلس وجميل اخ فؤاد..
> 
> لكن هناك كلمات لا تظهر بلغاتها الاصلية ..
> 
> ...


أنا لا أعتقد أن الله يُحد من خلال كلمات أو أحرف
المهم هو فهم الكنيسة لها
في الإنكليزية يستعملون كلمة (person) ومعناها أيضاً شخص
وحتى في السريانية استخدموا اقنوم وأيضاً فرصوفو ومعناها (شخص) ولكن بعد بدعة سابيليوس اقتصروها على كلمة اقنوم​ 
أكيد تستطيع أن تستخدم كلمة شخص ولكن تحتاج إلى توضيح مفهوم الكنيسة لها
مع الفارق بين الأقانيم أو الأشخاص الإلهية والأشخاص البشرية
فالأقانيم الإلهية مشتركة بالجوهر والمشيئة وهي معاً الله
أما الأقانيم البشرية هي ذات مستقلة
شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## Mor Antonios (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*:16_14_24:شكراً جزيلاً يا أخ فؤاد على هذا الموضوع الرائع والاكاديمي:16_4_10:*​


----------



## fouad78 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

Mor Antonios قال:


> *:16_14_24:شكراً جزيلاً يا أخ فؤاد على هذا الموضوع الرائع والاكاديمي:16_4_10:*​


رأيك وتقييمك يعني لي الكثير
شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## حمورابي (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ܫܠܵܡܵܐ ܥܲܡܵܟܼ 

ܒܲܫܪܵܪܵܐ ܗܵܕܹܐ ܦܸܬܼܓܼܵܡܹ̈ܐ ܗܵܝ ܝܘܼܬܼܪܵܢܵܐ ܝܠܲܝܗܝ 
ܐܝܼܬܼܠܝܼ ܣܲܒܼܪܵܐ ܒܕܲܥܬܼܝܼܕ ܬܟܼܬܿܘܿܒܼ ܗܵܟܲܢܵܐ ܬܘܼܒܼ
ܒܫܲܝܢܵܐ ܕܡܵܪܝܵܐ


----------



## كرستينا كركر (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*ميرسى للموضوع ربنا يبارك حضرتك​​*


----------



## fouad78 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

حمورابي قال:


> ܫܠܵܡܵܐ ܥܲܡܵܟܼ
> ܒܫܝܢܐ ܘܫܠܡܐ
> ܒܲܫܪܵܪܵܐ ܗܵܕܹܐ ܦܸܬܼܓܼܵܡܹ̈ܐ ܗܵܝ ܝܘܼܬܼܪܵܢܵܐ ܝܠܲܝܗܝ
> ܐܝܼܬܼܠܝܼ ܣܲܒܼܪܵܐ ܒܕܲܥܬܼܝܼܕ ܬܟܼܬܿܘܿܒܼ ܗܵܟܲܢܵܐ ܬܘܼܒܼ
> ...


 
أنا سعيد جدا بمرورك واذا كان عندك أي اضافة حابب تضيفها فأهلا وسهلا
سلام الرب معك​


----------



## fouad78 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <B>
> ميرسى للموضوع ربنا يبارك حضرتك​​</B>


 
والرب يبارك حياتك
شكرا لمرورك الجميل سلام المسيح​


----------

